# Problème réparation disque dur + SSD Samsung 840 pro



## Neta (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai récemment acheté un SSD (Samsung 840 pro - SATA III). Et il se trouve que j'ai de gros problèmes avec ^^  Je m'explique :

J'ai installé le disque dur il y a un mois. Tout allait bien. J'avais au préalable fait une sauvegarde avec Timemachine, aucuns soucis pour transférer mon ancien système sur mon nouveau disque dur. 

Mais voila, il se trouve que durant l'utilisation de mon mac, j'ai des freezes. L'écran reste gelé pendant moins de 5 secondes avant de me redonner la main. 

Mais ce n'est pas le plus inquiétant !! Il y'a deux semaines, j'éteins mon ordinateur normalement. Le lendemain, je vais pour le rallumer, et là : écran blanc avec la petite pomme normale mais avec une petite barre de progression grise en dessous.  Bon très bien. Je vais chercher sur internet (sur un autre pc ^^) d'ou vient le problème. Je trouve quelques réponses, me disant toutes que ce n'est rien et qu'il ne faut pas s'inquiéter. Le mac va normalement redémarrer.  Bon, très bien ! J'attend, et au bout d'une heure toujours rien ! Je fais un démarrage forcé. toujours rien. J'ai donc compris que c'était foutu et que je pourrais jamais le redémarré !! (a moins qu'il y ait une solution qui m'était alors inconnue ! je suis un néophite). Bref, j'ai tout perdu.

Sur les nerfs, mais résigner, je réinstalle un système tout propre. Je me dis que cette fois-ci, ce p**** de disque dur ne va pas recommencer à me lacher ! Et bien malheureusement si ! Une semaine après, même histoire ! Barre grise au démarrage. Impossible de reboot normalement.

Depuis j'ai de nouveau résintaller un système tout propre. Mais le problème maintenant c'est que tous les 2-3 jours, Onyx me dit que le disque dur doit être réparé !!! Alors qu'il est NEUF !!

Alors je comprend vraiment pas d'ou vient le problème ! J'ai bien trouver quelques posts sur d'autres forums (hardware), qui parlait d'un problème de nappe et de compatibilité SATA III. Bref, pas tout compris ! Mais sinon rien de plus ! Je ne sais toujours pas d'ou vient le problème et surtout comment le résoudre ! Parce que c'est certain que le disque dur va recommencer ses caprices et me lacher à nouveau !

Bref, j'aimerais beaucoup pouvoir diagnostiquer le problème avec vous, et surtout que je trouve une solution (mise à part racheter un disque dur !!)

Merci de m'avoir lu ! En espérant avoir été clair et exhaustif !

Ps: désolé pour le double post :rateau:


----------



## VeryBigBro (22 Janvier 2013)

Salut Neta,

Peux-tu nous dire sur quelle machine tu es? Quand tu dis que tu l'a acheté récemment, ça fait combien de temps? Acheté ou?


----------



## xherko227 (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir
J'ai installer mon SSD samsung 840 pro 256GO voila deux semaines dans mon macbook pro 13" de 2012
Pas de problème rencontré.

Petites questions:
As tu activer le trim?
As tu penser dans économie d'énergie a désactiver : "Suspendre d'est que possible l'activité du disque DUR"
       -J'ai put lire a plusieurs endroit que cela posait des problèmes.

Question annexe:
As tu essayer d'installer un autre os voir si c'était un problème matériel ou logiciel?


----------



## Neta (22 Janvier 2013)

Ma machine : 13" mi 2009. Je suis encore sous Snow Leopard (10.6.8)
J'ai acheté mon SSD chez macway, le 15 décembre 2012. C'est la version 128 Go.

Je n'ai pas encore activé le TRIM. Cela peut-il avoir une influence à court terme ? je veux dire, je n'ai utilisé le mac que pendant 2 semaines avant que les problèmes ne se manifestent.

Concernant l'activation, tu me conseillerais quoi ? J'ai trouvé TRIM Enabler. C'est ce que tu as utilisé ?

Je n'avais pas non plus décoché "Suspendre d'est que possible l'activité du disque DUR" !

J'espère trouver une solution rapidement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

Je viens d'installer Trim Enabler 2.2 . Le TRIM est actif.
Mais de la à dire que les problème relatifs à la structure du volume de démarrage sont liés à cela, je ne peut pas me prononcer !!!

Peut être quelque chose qui a jouer en ma défaveur : avant que mes problèmes ne surviennent, j'avais effectuer de très gros transfert de données : j'ai transféré 400 Go d'un disque dur externe à un autre disque dur externe, tout cela en passant par mon mac. Est-ce que cela + l'absence de TRIM est à l'origine du problème ?!!


----------



## xherko227 (22 Janvier 2013)

Je ne pense pas que cela est put poser des problèmes a ce niveau la.
Je ne connais pas encore assez OS X pour me prononcer.

A tout hasard 
Dans trin enabler tu a un onglet état smart qui contient des rapport d'erreur etc...
Y a t'il quelque chose d'écrit? (Personnellement c'est marquer inconnu)


----------



## Neta (25 Janvier 2013)

rebonjour !

Alors pour te répondre, il y a également marqué chez moi "inconnu" ! 

c'est juste pour vous signaler que depuis l'installation de TRIM enabler, cela semble s'être stabilisé ! Onyx ne m'informe plus d'aucun problèmes ! Je ne savais pas que l'activation du TRIM était indispensable, visiblement si !

merci pour vos réponses en tout cas


----------



## paulgelo59 (10 Mai 2013)

J'ai un problème relativement similaire mais bien plus grave. J'ai un MBP17" de mi 2009. J'ai décidé d'acheter un SSD SAMSUNG 840 250go et de mettre le HDD à la place du SD. Le SSD est donc à la place du HDD.

Tout fonctionnait bien (malgré certain ralentissement lors de travaux sur photoshop) et certaine sortie de mise en veille assez difficile.

Hier, gros problème :
Un amis ouvre mon mac (en veille) et ce dernier se bloque (roue qui tourne). Redémarrage forcé et LA grosse suprise, SSD absent.
J'avais laissé un système présent sur mon HDD et donc le mac à directement booté dessus.  Après recherche dans Utilitaire de Disque, SSD absent. Redémarrage avec touche Option, SSD absent. Impossible de le detecter nul part.

Beaucoup de discussion autour de ce problème mais aucune solution trouvé. Il semblerait que cela vienne de la Nappe du MBP. D'autre dise que c'est le FIRMWARE (principalement sur les CM4 mais je suis sous samsung) d'autre parle du SATAII incompatible avec le SATAIII mais normalement il y a retrocompatibilité. 
Je précise que j'ai activé la TRIM lors de l'installation du SSD il y a 1 semaine.

Je devrais testé si le SSD marche toujours en le mettant dans un BOITIER, mais sérieusement, 1 semaine après utilisation, un SSD qui craque c'est chaud quand même.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

MACBOOPRO 17" mi 2009
2,8ghz
8go de Ram
SAMSUNG 840  250go


----------



## VeryBigBro (11 Mai 2013)

J'en pense que c'est de l&#8217;électronique et qu'on n'est jamais à l'abri d'une panne, quelque soit le temps après le premier démarrage...

Fais un test dans un boitier externe et reviens nous dire


----------



## charabia22 (11 Mai 2013)

paulgelo59 a dit:


> J'ai un problème relativement similaire mais bien plus grave. J'ai un MBP17" de mi 2009. J'ai décidé d'acheter un SSD SAMSUNG 840 250go et de mettre le HDD à la place du SD. Le SSD est donc à la place du HDD.
> 
> Tout fonctionnait bien (malgré certain ralentissement lors de travaux sur photoshop) et certaine sortie de mise en veille assez difficile.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

J'ai rencontré exactement le même problème avec exactement le même matériel, à ceci près que mon Macbook Pro mid 2009 est un 15". Je l'ai rencontré DEUX FOIS (la dernière datant d'il y a quelques minutes).

Le SSD venait de chez MacWay. Je l'ai fait installer par eux (un peu peureux d'ouvrir la machine). Deux semaines après l'installation, freeze, extinction forcée et plus de disque au redémarrage. Le HDD était encore là, visible, mais je n'avais pas installé l'OS dessus, du coup je démarrais avec l'utilitaire de disque.
Je suis allé chez MacWay, leur ai expliqué le problème; ils n'ont pas su m'en donner la cause. A défaut, ils m'ont remplacé le SSD (l'ancien demandait à être formaté et apparaissait comme un volume de 1To (!)). Du coup SSD tout neuf, ré-installation de l'OS, nickel.
SEULEMENT, aujourd'hui même, nouveau freeze, nouvelle extinction forcée (pas d'autre choix), et nouvelle disparition du disque. Je n'avais toujours pas installé OSX sur le HDD: j'ai redémarré sans rien (j'écris depuis un autre poste).

C'est un peu "chaud quand même" effectivement. J'aimerais ASSEZ déterminer le pourquoi du comment et ne pas me faire ré-installer le même disque pour qu'il replante dans deux semaines. Je me suis dit, éventuellement, changer de marque? Aller vers quoi? La coïncidence entre nos deux crash et configs m'interpelle, je ne sais pas...

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## paulgelo59 (12 Mai 2013)

Très étrange effectivement
Après 2 jours de recherche sur internet, ce problème est aussi valable pour d'autres marques. Certains n'ont aucun souci, d'autre comme nous sont bloqués. Mais dans tous les cas, aucune réelle solution. Certain on simplement changé l'emplacement des DD, d'autre la nappe SATA.
J'ai vidé le SMS la NVRAM mais rien n'y fais. 
Le problème de nappe est surtout remarqué chez les MBP de mid 2011. 

J'attend d'être ce soir pour pouvoir échanger l'emplacement des Disques (SSD à la place du SD et le HDD à la place du SSD).
Je répète que normalement , le SATAI et II est rétrocompatible avec le SATAIII

Mon SSD à complétement disparu du MBP or dans Information système > ATA série j'ai bien les 2 ports SATA

- le premier avec mon Hitachi (emplacement du HDD) 
Fournisseur:	NVidia
  Produit:	MCP79 AHCI
  Vitesse de la liaison:	3 Gigabits
  Vitesse de liaison négociée:	1,5 Gigabit
  Description:	AHCI Version 1.20 Supported

- Le deuxième avec normalement mon SSD et il est noté  INCONNU. Il détecte donc quelque chose qui ne connait apparament pas -_-"
Fournisseur:	NVidia
  Produit:	MCP79 AHCI
  Vitesse de la liaison:	3 Gigabits
  Vitesse de liaison négociée:	3 Gigabits
  Description:	AHCI Version 1.20 Supported

Je continu à faire le tour de la toile pour savoir ce qu'il en est.


----------



## paulgelo59 (12 Mai 2013)

Bon voila, après avoir enlevé mon SSD du macbook pro je l'ai mis dans un ancien boitier externe 
WD MYBOOK STUDIO firewire 800 + USB.

Alors je ne sais pas si c'est le boitier qui n'est pas compatible ou pas, mais après branchement ... rien ... nada

Le SSD ne tourne même pas et n'est pas reconnu (USB)

Se peut-il que le boitier ne supporte pas le SSD ?
Si la réponse est non ... alors j'en déduis que le SSD est mort.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------

Bon je pense avoir le dernier mot de mon histoire ...

J'ai installé le SSD dans le caddy du SD et remit le HDD à son emplacement d'origine.
Résultat .... toujours rien, SSD non reconnu et je conclu donc qu'il ne tourne pas non plus.

Le SSD doit être HS. Je vais faire un renvoi chez Cdiscount s'ils le veulent bien -_-"

Si vous avez des autres pistes n'hésitez pas. 

charabia22, essaye de faire les mêmes manip que moi. Mais bon 2 SSD qui claque comme ça c'est dur.


----------



## VeryBigBro (13 Mai 2013)

paulgelo59 a dit:


> Le SSD ne tourne même pas



Et pour cause, il n'y a pas de pièce mobile... 

Par contre CDiscount sont obligés de te le reprendre s'il est sous garantie


----------



## paulgelo59 (13 Mai 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Et pour cause, il n'y a pas de pièce mobile...
> 
> Par contre CDiscount sont obligés de te le reprendre s'il est sous garantie



Un ami m'a conseillé d'appeler directement Samsung.


----------



## VeryBigBro (13 Mai 2013)

paulgelo59 a dit:


> Un ami m'a conseillé d'appeler directement Samsung.



Moins de bureaucratie, plus de temps, à toi de voir


----------



## charabia22 (14 Mai 2013)

OK, j'ai du nouveau.

Je suis retourné chez MacWay hier. Je leur ai ré-expliqué le problème... Et suite à un coup de téléphone, j'ai finalement eu un diagnostique: d'après le "supérieur" de la personne avec laquelle je m'entretenais, ça viendrait de Trim Enabler, qu'il ne faudrait pas activer sur des machines datant de cette période (mi-2009).

Mon SSD avait cette fois grillé (je crains que ce soit également ton cas, paulgelo59). Ça n'a pas été évident, mais j'ai pu me le faire échanger en urgence, contre un modèle d'une autre marque: un Crucial M500 240Go. J'ai ré-installé tout le soft hier dans la soirée, ça a l'air de bien tourner... Mais je suis un peu contrarié d'être passé à un "entrée de gamme". Pensez-vous que j'aie beaucoup perdu au change? Si oui, en quoi?


----------



## paulgelo59 (15 Mai 2013)

charabia22 a dit:


> ça viendrait de Trim Enabler, qu'il ne faudrait pas activer sur des machines datant de cette période (mi-2009).



En quoi la TRIM pourrait faire griller le SSD ? 
Pour ma part, j'ai téléphoné à Cidscount. Je leur renvoi le SSD mais ils me précise jusqu'à 31jours de diagnostique/réparation.

Oo

Je vais faire des recherches sur la TRIM sur le matos de 2009

Après visite sur ce lien http://forums.macgeneration.com/macbook-pro/utilitaire-dactivation-du-trim-652482-2.html
voici un commentaire qui devrait nous intérrésser 



> J'ai désactivé le TRIM sur mon MBP, ça foutait le caillon
> J'ai un MBP Late 2008 C2D 2,2GHz, 8Go de RAM et SSD Crucial C300 256Go.
> Si l'activation s'est passée sans problème, les ennuis sont arrivés ensuite.
> Ralentissement de l'ordi, j'avais quelques roulettes multicolores, les applis ne s'ouvraient pas vraiment plus vite qu'avec un HDD, à l'écriture sur ce forum le texte apparaissait parfois après la frappe effective.
> ...



Après activation de la TRIM je me rend cote que j'avais exactement les même symptome Roue multicolor qui tourne de temps en temps, parfois le déplacement de la souris était LAGGER (oui c'est mon ancien coté geek qui revient), fermeture du mac assez longue etc...

Le "supérieur" aurait-il vraiment raison ?


----------



## paulgelo59 (18 Mai 2013)

J'ai trouvé cet article qui parle d'un test d'un samsung ssd 840 pro 256go qui est mort le lendemain d'un test.
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/ssd/sa...o-256-go-en-cours-test-pas-chance-n28128.html

Plutot étrange, les synptomes ressemblent indubitablement aux notre.

Appelons-nous pas de chance ??


----------



## Donkey (28 Mai 2013)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème aujourd'hui : SSD mort sûrement du au trim enabler après 1 mois d'utilisation. Ayant acheté le Samsung 840 pro sur Amazon, je sais pas encore si je vais me tourner vers eux pour le sav ou vers samsung directement.


----------



## N1kod (29 Mai 2013)

charabia22 a dit:


> OK, j'ai du nouveau.
> 
> Je suis retourné chez MacWay hier. Je leur ai ré-expliqué le problème... Et suite à un coup de téléphone, j'ai finalement eu un diagnostique: d'après le "supérieur" de la personne avec laquelle je m'entretenais, ça viendrait de Trim Enabler, qu'il ne faudrait pas activer sur des machines datant de cette période (mi-2009).
> 
> Mon SSD avait cette fois grillé (je crains que ce soit également ton cas, paulgelo59). Ça n'a pas été évident, mais j'ai pu me le faire échanger en urgence, contre un modèle d'une autre marque: un Crucial M500 240Go. J'ai ré-installé tout le soft hier dans la soirée, ça a l'air de bien tourner... Mais je suis un peu contrarié d'être passé à un "entrée de gamme". Pensez-vous que j'aie beaucoup perdu au change? Si oui, en quoi?



le M500 entrée de gamme !?

Si tu vois une différence avec le 840pro en utilisation. Tu es surhumain !


----------



## charabia22 (30 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Tout roule depuis la ré-instal', ça devait effectivement venir de TRIM Enabler!
Et effectivement, pas de différence notable en terme de performances.


----------



## N1kod (30 Mai 2013)

charabia22 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tout roule depuis la ré-instal', ça devait effectivement venir de TRIM Enabler!
> Et effectivement, pas de différence notable en terme de performances.



impec


----------



## paulgelo59 (1 Juillet 2013)

Pour ma part, cela fait 1 semaine que j'ai installé le nouveau SSD 840 250go samsung que Cdiscount m'a renvoyé. Je n'ai pas activé la TRIM et tous fonctionnes parfaitement.
Aucun ralentissement. Rapidité, efficacité. 20sec au démarrage. Bref du bonheur.

Espérons qu'il n'y ai plus de problème 

Merci pour vos réponses et échanges


----------



## Galuz (6 Septembre 2013)

Hmmm.... je compte installer un ssd. Je n'activerai donc pas le trim...


----------



## macssd (21 Septembre 2013)

Pareil pour moi, j'ai activé le trim sous la suggestion d'un collègue, j'ai hésité à juste titre et qq temps après SSD mort exactement comme vous le décrivez. Renvoyé chez samsung direct et perdu par DHL, renvoyé un nouveau par leur centre de répa après avoir lourdement insisté....

Pas pour rien qu'Apple ne l'active pas défaut, mais c'est souvent ca avec les Mac faut pas chercher à bidouiller les ingé le fond pour nous sans risques ...

Bref  je vous le conseil pas perso et je le ferai en aucun cas!
(Macbook pro de oct 2011)


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2013)

A lire les différents fil, j'ai l'impression que TrimEnabler ne pose problème que sur les (certains ??) SSD Samsung.

Pas vu de fils avec un problème de TrimEnabler sur SSD Crucial.




*Note de la modération*: cela étant, ce fil n'a pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> A lire les différents fil, j'ai l'impression que TrimEnabler ne pose problème que sur les (certains ??) SSD Samsung.
> 
> Pas vu de fils avec un problème de TrimEnabler sur SSD Crucial.



Dans beaucoup d'autres forums aussi, pas de retours négatifs concernant l'activation du Trim avec la marque Crucial. J'en ai un aussi et tout va très bien.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Dans beaucoup d'autres forums aussi, pas de retours négatifs concernant l'activation du Trim avec la marque Crucial. J'en ai un aussi et tout va très bien.


Pareil ici 

Mais si le problème est limité aux Samsung, alors pourquoi ??


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pareil ici
> 
> Mais si le problème est limité aux Samsung, alors pourquoi ??



Aucune idée, mais sous Windows, certains ont aussi ce problème avec la marque Samsung et rien avec Crucial. 

Toujours est-il qu'Apple, a priori, n'installe pas de SSD Samsung dans ses matériels. Sinon, il y aurait eu pas mal de retours avec des messages à la pelle. Mais je peux me tromper ?

Mais est-ce que le logiciel *Trim Enabler* est fait pour être supporté par les Samsung ? En faut-il un spécifique ?


----------



## djoule81 (22 Septembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Même problème pour moi apparu il y a 3 jours. Macbook Pro 13 late 2011 sous ML, SSD Samsung 840 500Gb et Trim Enabler. Pas de problème apparent pendant 5 mois et puis d'un coup freeze de l'ordi, arrêt forcé et jamais pu le rallumer (disons plutôt qu'il se rallume avec le dossier qui clignote et le point d'interrogation...)

Je suppose qu'il est mort, paix ait son âme...lol

Bref j'ai réinstallé mon Samsung 830 128Gb et il me semble quand même qu'i tourne mieux que le 840...est-ce qu'une impression?

J'ai également lu à gauche à droite l'histoire du SATA 3, du câble à changer etc...et également de ne pas utiliser Trim Enabler mais plutôt Chameleon....je ne sais pas trop quoi faire à part changer de marque et prendre un M500...

Si quelqu'un à une solution...  merci d'avance

A plus


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2013)

djoule81 a dit:


> J'ai également lu à gauche à droite l'histoire du SATA 3, du câble à changer etc...et également de ne pas utiliser Trim Enabler mais plutôt Chameleon....je ne sais pas trop quoi faire à part changer de marque et prendre un M500...


Pas d'idée
J'utilise Trim Enabler depuis 2 ans environ sur SSD Crucial,  je ne comprends pas ce qui peut se passer avec certains SSD Samsung


----------



## djoule81 (23 Septembre 2013)

Oui j'ai lu pareil, il semble que ce soit une maladie qui ne touche que les Samsung...


----------



## Stepharma (23 Septembre 2013)

Meme problème pour moi sous lion avec un OCZ Vector : 2 fois 
Une fois avec trimenabler, l'autre avec SSD chameleon

Autre problème, mêmes symptome ?


----------



## paulgelo59 (27 Septembre 2013)

Je viens vous faire un retour depuis mon dernier message du 01/07/2013.
Mon mac tourne toujours nikel avec le SSD SAMSUNG 840   SANS TrimEnabler activé. Je ne connais pas Chameleon SSD Optimizer mais je ne souhaite pas prendre de risque.

JE pense effectivement que tout cela est lié à la marque SAmsung et Mac.


----------



## Jacques L (28 Septembre 2013)

Je ne serai jamais aussi content d'avoir réalisé un clone bootable , ce qui me permet de vous écrire.  J'ai quand même perdu une dizaine de jours d'archives et TM semble réticent à me les rendre :mouais:

Les mêmes symptômes que décrit précédemment&#8239;:
- hier en sortie de veille l'écran s'allume, tout est figé, alors redémarrage hard, ou plutôt essai de redémarrage, avec juste la pomme sur un écran gris... après une éternité d'attente l'écran du système de sauvetage apparaît et mon SSD où est installé le système est marqué comme non formaté avec 1 Go de capacité.
- Redémarrage sur le clone et en passant par le menu pomme je vois en ATA mon 2e HD (j'ai supprimé le lecteur optique) et en SATA mon SSD samsung 840 sans capacité et non-formaté, le clone apparaît en firewire. Maintenant en passant par utilitaire de disque le SSD n'apparaît plus du tout. 
- après être venu sur MacG pour chercher l'inspiration, je me rends compte que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème et ça confirme mon soupçon de SSD kaput.
- seule différence avec les copains, je venais de faire la mise à jour de trim enabler de 2.2 à 3 il y a quelques jours 

jattends donc lundi pour appeler MacWay et avoir un échange standard, j'espère que ce ne sera pas trop difficile (l&#8239;e SSD a 6 mois donc toujours sous garantie&#8239. Je suppose qu'il faudra que je le démonte pour leur envoyer et qu'il ne menverront l'autre qu'après vérification, une idée du temps nécessaire?

Sinon depuis que je suis sur le clone, la réparation des autorisation présente à nouveau une multitude de lignes, le mac est plus chaud et istat ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## Jacques L (30 Septembre 2013)

J'ai l'accord de MacWay et mon SSD repart aujourd'hui pour un échange standard. Quand j'ai suggéré au SAV que ces disques Samsung semblaient moins fiables que d'autres, il a été catégorique, même taux de retour que pour les autres marques, soit 2,5 à 3&#8239;%.


----------



## thierry37 (30 Septembre 2013)

J'ai un SANDISK 128Go depuis 10 mois, avec Trim activé. Pas eu de problème jusqu'à aujourd'hui.
ça fait réfléchir, pour un prochain achat... moi qui voulait justement passer à 256Go.


----------



## wip (30 Septembre 2013)

J'ai un SSD Samsung 840 500go dans mon MacPro avec Trim Enabler activé depuis 6 mois. Pas de souci pour le moment.

Serait-ce le trioMacBookPro-SSD Samsung-Trim Enabler qui serait explosif ??
J'ai tout de même l'impression que ces problèmes de nappes sur les MacBookPro y sont pour quelque chose :mouais:

C'est tout de même ennuyeux de pas pouvoir activer le trim non ? Au bout de 6 mois, ca doit commencer à ralentir la machine...

:hein:


----------



## Jacques L (30 Septembre 2013)

En fait d'autres n'utilisent pas trim enabler et ça n'a pas l'air de les gêner. En tout cas chez MacWay, ils ne m'ont posé aucune question à ce propos. 
Et puis 2,5 à 3&#8239;% ce n'est pas non plus une hécatombe, même si je trouve que c'est beaucoup :mouais:


----------



## maitre boubou (16 Octobre 2013)

Hello,
Je viens d'installer un Samsung 840 de 120 Go dans mon Macbook pro 13" mid 2009.
Alors j'active ou pas le TRIM ?

Si l'intérêt théorique d'activer le TRIM c'est de prolonger la durée de vie des SSD mais qu'au final les SAMSUNG c'est ça qui les tue plus vite, j'aurais tendance à dire : on laisse comme ça et on verra bien.
Des avis éclairés sur le sujet ?


----------



## Jacques L (17 Octobre 2013)

Je vais recevoir bientôt mon nouveau 840 en échange standard, et réellement je ne sais pas du tout quelle est la meilleure option. 
Moi aussi je serais ravi d'avoir un avis éclairé


----------



## Sly54 (17 Octobre 2013)

Réponse de Normand : si tu installes le Trim, alors sois à jour dans tes sauvegardes quotidiennes.
Et si la garantie du SSD est bien de 3 ans, ça te laisse le temps de voir.

Mais même si tu n'installes pas le Trim sois quand même dans tes sauvegardes quotidiennes


----------



## Jacques L (17 Octobre 2013)

3 ans  
hé oui, je viens d'aller voir chez MacWay, c'est bien 3 ans avec retour chez Samsung 

N'empêche, pour les sauvegardes, SSD ou pas, je me maintiens à jour, pas de problème, mais j'aimerais autant savoir ce qui est le mieux pour mon disque et sa pérennité dans mon ordi, parce qu'après tout, même si t'es à jour, ça t'oblige tant qu'il est en villégiature chez Samsung à fonctionner avec le DDE du clone, et sur un portable, ça n'a rien de jouissif.


----------



## Jacques L (24 Octobre 2013)

Quand j'ai récupéré mon SSD chez  MacWay, le technicien m'a dit que c'était probablement trim enabler qui  avait fait griller le précédent car les Samsung contenaient en interne  leur équivalent de trim enabler.

Prendre cette info pour ce qu'elle vaut, mais il semble bien que tout ce fil parle de problèmes liés au mariage SSD Samsung et trim enabler, et pas des autres marques.


----------



## paulgelo59 (4 Novembre 2013)

Voici ce que j'ai lu dans ce test de Tomshardware
Conclusion - SSD : Activer le TRIM sur un Mac

" Il est essentiel de rappeler que la fonction TRIM peut poser problème avec les SSD équipés d'un contrôleur SandForce (contrairement, par exemple, au SSD Samsung que nous avons employé pour ce test). Les contrôleurs SandForce enregistrent en effet les données différemment des autres : au lieu de les écrire directement sur la mémoire flash NAND, ils les font d'abord passer par une phase de compression. La commande TRIM pourrait donc ne pas fonctionner, mais bien plus grave encore, elle pourrait théoriquement engendrer un risque de pertes de données. Notons que l'incompatibilité des contrôleurs SandForce avec la fonction TRIM n'est pas limitée aux Mac ; elle s'applique également aux systèmes Windows. "

Maintenant il est utile de savoir comment justement savoir si notre contrôleurs est un SandForce ???
Des idées ?


----------



## Jacques L (4 Novembre 2013)

Ce dernier post me rappelle que je n'ai pas donné la suite&#8239;: sur un autre fil de macg, je me suis convaincu que la fonction trim était utile et que trim enabler permettait de l'activer facilement, mais comme je suis assez circonspect sur le fonctionnement au long court de ce soft, j'ai donc redémarré et je l'ai supprimé aussitôt après ça. A chaque mise à jour de l'OS, il faudra que je refasse la même chose, mais ça ne me paraît pas trop épuisant


----------



## paulgelo59 (10 Février 2014)

groths.org

TrimEnabler se met à jour mais j'ai toujours aussi peur de le réutiliser. Depuis mon problème je n'ai pas osé le réinstaller de peur de re-griller mon SSD Samsung 840.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Avez vous des nouvelles la dessus ?


----------



## Jacques L (10 Février 2014)

Regarde ma réponse au dessus, je l'ai installé, mis en route la fonction trim et je l'ai désinstallé, ça me semble une bonne solution, l'avenir nous le dira&#8239;


----------



## paulgelo59 (7 Mars 2014)

Je n'arrive pas à voir l'intérêt de ta manip. Tu as installé TRimEnabler, tu as activé la Trim, tu as rebooté et supprimé TrimEnabler ... mais la Trim est toujours actif ? moi ce n'était pas le logiciel que me faisait peur mais justement la fonction d'activation de la Trim ...


----------



## Jacques L (8 Mars 2014)

la trim est activée, et, moi c'est le contraire, c'est le logiciel qui m'inquiétait, toujours est-il que pour le moment, tout va bien&#8239;


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2014)

Jacques L a dit:


> la trim est activée, et, moi c'est le contraire, c'est le logiciel qui m'inquiétait, toujours est-il que pour le moment, tout va bien&#8239;



Une fois que le Trilm est activé, le logiciel est inopérant. On ne l'utilise, le relance, que lorsqu'il y a une MAJ qui modifie la base système de OS X.


----------



## Jacques L (8 Mars 2014)

c'est bien possible, mais comme mon SSD a grillé après la dernière mise à jour de trimenabler, alors direction poubelle


----------



## paulgelo59 (2 Avril 2014)

Je viens de voir une nouvelle MAJ de trimenabler 3.2.2. Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai trop peur de griller mon SSD à nouveau. Donc je l'utilise toujours sans la TRIM. Tout est nikel.


----------



## Jacques L (10 Juillet 2014)

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit précédemment et j'ai changé d'avis. 

Pour expliquer&#8239;: à la suite de divers petits dysfonctionnements, j'ai décidé de faire ma toute première clean install, et sans compromis aucun&#8239; Cela fait grosso modo un mois, et comme j'avais complètement oublié cette histoire de trimabler, il n'était pas installé. Sur mon SSD je me suis retrouvé avec 2 chiffres très différents, 37 Go disponibles d'espace libre si j'en croyais utilitaire de disque et 71 Go si j'en croyais les infos du SSD&#8239;:mouais:

J'ai donc repensé à trimenabler en me disant que ça venait peut-être de là et je l'ai installé, redémarrage, vérif dans "plus d'info" et il est effectivement installé. Sur le coup pas de changement, réparation des autorisations et toujours pas de changement. Je me dis que c'est un coup pour rien et je vais me coucher en lançant un clonage au cas où trim me jouerait un coup en vache, et je reprend mon ordi vers 15 heures là le chiffre dans utilitaire a changé de 37 je suis passé à 50 Go dispo. Je fais un cmd-I sur le SSD et le chiffre de dispo est maintenant de 100 Go.

Il va de soi que je n'ai pas fait de gros trucs sur l'ordi, reçu et envoyé quelques mails, utilisation de firefox et c'est tout. Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les chiffres sont différents entre les infos du disque et celle d'utilitaire, mais tant que ça va dans le bon sens je suis content&#8239;

Dernier truc, et ça c'est purement subjectif, j'ai l'impression que l'utilisation est plus fluide, en outre j'écoute continuellement la radio avec itunes et je n'ai plus d'arrêt pour lecture des infos.

Je pense donc que trimenabler a toute sa place, il reste à savoir si le SSD va griller ou pas&#8239;:rateau:


----------



## paulgelo59 (6 Août 2014)

Jacques L a dit:


> Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit précédemment et j'ai changé d'avis.
> 
> Pour expliquer&#8239;: à la suite de divers petits dysfonctionnements, j'ai décidé de faire ma toute première clean install, et sans compromis aucun&#8239; Cela fait grosso modo un mois, et comme j'avais complètement oublié cette histoire de trimabler, il n'était pas installé. Sur mon SSD je me suis retrouvé avec 2 chiffres très différents, 37 Go disponibles d'espace libre si j'en croyais utilitaire de disque et 71 Go si j'en croyais les infos du SSD&#8239;:mouais:
> 
> ...



Je reviens vers vous! Après plus d'1an d'utilisation sans trim, mon ssd à rendu l'ame une fois de plus. 
Plusieurs facteurs peuvent expliquer le problème :
- j'ai fais une maintenance poussé avec onyx avec automation et tt le tralala. Le problème est arrivé depuis cette opération
- j'écoutais deezer, le mac se met en veille et impossible d'y sortir. Redémarrae forcé et la rebelltte, le mac mouline dès le lancement&#347;une application. 

Impossible d'utiliser mon mac. Je soupçonne donc onyx d'avoir maltraité mon ssd. 
Quoi qu'il en soit je rappel cdiscount pour faire marcher la garanti. 

J'ai comme l'impression qu'utiliser des ssd sur mac c'et pas trop ça, ça me fais peur pour la suite des evenements. Je ferais également une clean intall


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2014)

paulgelo59 a dit:


> Je reviens vers vous! Après plus d'1an d'utilisation 1) sans trim, mon ssd à rendu l'ame une fois de plus.
> Plusieurs facteurs peuvent expliquer le problème :
> - j'ai fais une maintenance poussé 2) avec onyx avec automation et tt le tralala. Le problème est arrivé depuis cette opération
> - j'écoutais deezer, le mac se met en veille et impossible d'y sortir. Redémarrae forcé et la rebelltte, le mac mouline dès le lancement&#347;une application.
> ...



1) cette fonction à activer n'est pas là par hasard
2) et 3) facile, facile de désigner un coupable sans preuves !
4) ah bon ? Parce que sous Windows avec les tonnes de logiciels de réparation à la con, la durée de vie aurait été plus longue ?

Je fais court, mais franchement ton raisonnement est par trop subjectif.


----------



## thierry37 (6 Août 2014)

En même temps, s'il est changé sous garantie, il peut relancer un test pour les 12 prochains mois, en activant le trim. 
Et on saura quand il meurt.

(Finalement, ça peut aussi être une bonne chose de changer pour un nouveau SSD "gratuitement" tous les 12 mois....  Tant que le vendeur/fabricant veut bien le changer sous garantie.)


----------



## paulgelo59 (6 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> 1) cette fonction à activer n'est pas là par hasard
> 2) et 3) facile, facile de désigner un coupable sans preuves !
> 4) ah bon ? Parce que sous Windows avec les tonnes de logiciels de réparation à la con, la durée de vie aurait été plus longue ?
> 
> Je fais court, mais franchement ton raisonnement est par trop subjectif.



Tu pourrais alors peut-être apporter ton raisonnement "subjectif" ? 
Que penses-tu de l'ensemble des événements de ce sujet? des différents problèmes ?

A propos de la fonction TRIM (qui s'active depuis trim enabler sur mac ou via le terminal) elle n'est, en soit, pas absolument indispensable. Le sujet de la TRIM provoque beaucoup de commentaires différents sur la toile.

- Mon premier problème est survenu 1 semaine après l'installation du SSD et de l'activation de la TRIM.
- Mon second problème survient 1 an après le changement du SSD, sans activation de la TRIM et quelques heures après une maintenance (automation) via Onyx.

Effectivement dans mon commentaire précédent j'accuse trop rapidement Onyx. Je voulais simplement dire que je "pense" que c'est dû à la maintenance d'Onyx. Le problème est arrivé juste après cette maintenance. après il va m&#8217;être difficile de trouver la cause étant donné que mon mac ne fonctionne plus (freez total dès le lancement d'une application).

Quand à mon commentaire sur les SSD et Mac, je voulais dire par la qu'essayer d'installer un SSD ne venant pas d'Apple, sur l'emplacement du DD d'origine n'est peut-être pas une super solution (pour ma série de macbook pro). je me trompe peut-être.

Qui qu'il en soit, je fais marcher la garantie une deuxième fois, je ferai une clean install, j'activerai la TRIM et je croiserai les doigts.


----------



## Jacques L (6 Août 2014)

Personnellement je mettrais Onyx hors de cause, surtout avec automation qui n'entreprend aucune opération risquée. Mais c'est juste mon opinion.

Sinon, il me semble que les SSD ont une certaine "fragilité" et comme contrairement aux DD mécaniques, ils ne font pas de bruit, il n'y a aucun signe avant-coureur, alors quand ça arrive on ne comprend pas, un peu comme s'ils mourraient en pleine santé.&#8239;


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2014)

paulgelo59 a dit:


> ...Tu pourrais alors peut-être apporter ton raisonnement "subjectif" ?
> Que penses-tu de l'ensemble des événements de ce sujet? des différents problèmes ?...



Sur le fond, ce qui m'a dérangé c'est de trouver comme seul coupable Onyx.

Il y a bien entendu différentes marques de SSD et certains posent des problèmes à plus au moins long terme. Il y a un petit moment c'était la marque Samsung qui était dans le forum en tête de crash ou de fin de vie.

Apparemment, les nouveaux modèles sont plus fiables et il n'y a pas pour le moment de messages de crash.

Perso, j'ai un SSD Crucial dans mon MBP de 2010 avec, tiens comme par hasard, Onyx d'installé. Etant du genre très chiant dans l'organisation de OS X et de mes logiciels, j'utilise Onyx avec le maximum de réglages, tout sauf un.

Et bien, depuis 2 ans ce SSD Crucial a subi les pires souffrances de ma part avec Onyx comme bourreau. Et ce n'est pas fini, j'ai fait une installation de Yosemite dessus, donc il continue a souffrir, mais sans Onyx vu qu'il n'y a pas encore de version pour lui.


----------



## paulgelo59 (6 Août 2014)

Ok, alors après avoir cherché pas mal de solution pour vérifier l'état des disques etc. J'ai effectué un Reset SMC (via ton petit lien Locke ).
J'ai re- démarré, j'ai effectué des lancements d'applications, et je vous écris en ce moment même depuis mon mac.

Tous marche correctement. Je ne comprend pas trop qu'est-ce qui aurait pu causer ces freez ... J'ai toujours la crainte d'en avoir à nouveau. Je vais prendre toutes mes précautions et effectuer une installation sur une partie de mon HD, histoire de pouvoir utiliser mon mac si le SSD bloque.

*Petite remarque :*
Le mac met pas mal de temps à se mettre en veille, même lorsqu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'activité. Y a t-il un rapport avec le HD, des solutions de désactivations des disques lors de leurs inactivités ?

Lorsque tu parles de "tous sauf un" dans Onyx, le "sauf un" de quoi s'agit-il ?

Je pense également faire une clean install dès la sortie officiel de Yosemite.

Dans tous les cas, pour le moment je n'effectue pas de retour en SAV.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2014)

paulgelo59 a dit:


> ...Le mac met pas mal de temps à se mettre en veille, même lorsqu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'activité...



C'est normal depuis Mountain Lion. Mais bon, ce n'est pas un grave problème. L'essentiel c'est de relativiser, mais surtout de chercher à fond d'ou vient le problème _(surtout si c'est réparable)_.


----------



## paulgelo59 (19 Septembre 2014)

Hello,

je reviens vers vous car j'ai à nouveau le même problème que l'autre fois à savoir mon Mac qui freez. Et, sans vouloir jeter une nouvelle fois la pierre à ONYX, mais une fois de plus les symptômes sont apparues après avoir fais une automation avec Onyx. 
Utilisation, par exemple des logiciels ADOBE et BOOM, le logiciel freez et freez tout l'espace avec. Obligé de reboot forcé. Même problème au lancement de Transmit.

Alors cette fois si je me demande si je n'ai pas un problème avec mon HD à la place de mon disque optique et mon SSD à la place du HD d'origine.

Quoi qu'il en soit ça me fais peur, je n'aime pas ce genre de problème. Mon mac à freezé en pleine présentation de projet lors d'un entretien d'embauche.

Je tente de trouver le problème mais c'est difficile.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2014)

Il faut arrêter, de taper et de citer Onyx, je l'utilise dans mes 2 Mac's comme mentionné plus haut et les 2 maintenant ont des SSD avec le TRIM activé. Ne pas oublier, qu'avec tout logiciel d'activation du TRIM, après une MAJ officielle de Apple, par exemple la dernière 10.9.5, après le redémarrage il faut réactiver le TRIM.

Tu sembles réfractaire pour l'utilisation de la fonction TRIM, alors un petit passage que j'ai trouvé...



> Au-delà de la question des performances, il existe une autre raison pour activer la fonction TRIM. Sans elle, seul le système d'exploitation sait quels sont les fichiers supprimés. Le contrôleur du SSD n'en est pas informé et continue à traiter les données effacées comme si elles étaient encore nécessaires. Cela signifie que, au bout d'un certain temps (relativement court), le SSD sera totalement rempli et le contrôleur devra se tourner vers l'espace de surprovisionnement. Celui-ci ne représente en général que 7 à 12 % sur les SSD actuels et cet espace comprend le firmware et certaines fonctionnalités telles que le remplacement des blocs défectueux.
> 
> Il est essentiel de rappeler que la fonction TRIM peut poser problème avec les SSD équipés d'un contrôleur SandForce (contrairement, par exemple, au SSD Samsung que nous avons employé pour ce test). Les contrôleurs SandForce enregistrent en effet les données différemment des autres : au lieu de les écrire directement sur la mémoire flash NAND, ils les font d'abord passer par une phase de compression. La commande TRIM pourrait donc ne pas fonctionner, mais bien plus grave encore, elle pourrait théoriquement engendrer un risque de pertes de données. Notons que l'incompatibilité des contrôleurs SandForce avec la fonction TRIM n'est pas limitée aux Mac ; elle s'applique également aux systèmes Windows.



...si Apple certifie ses disques durs SSD avec la fonction TRIM, ce n'est pas sans raison.

Quand à tes freezes, encore faudra-il savoir si ton OS X est clean, c'est à dire qu'à la base, est-ce que tu avais fait une clean install ou fait une installation par dessus une ancienne version ? Bien souvent, il ne faut pas chercher bien loin. Et tes disques durs sont à la bonne place. Le SuperDrive étant en SATA I, pour le coup si tu inverses en mettant le SSD, il sera à la ramasse.


----------



## Jacques L (19 Septembre 2014)

Pour ce qui est d'Onyx, il m'est arrivé une paire de fois de freezer après une automation, mais j'ai identifié pourquoi, Onyx s'était relancé après le redémarrage et venait en conflit avec l'ouverture automatique de Dashlane. Une fois supprimée cette ouverture automatique, plus de problème.

Une possibilité je pense dans ton cas, c'est une défaillance du Samsung 840, parce qu'à priori le déplacement SSD-HD ne pose pas de problème. Il reste aussi un câble détérioré&#8239;? mais je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## paulgelo59 (19 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut arrêter, de taper et de citer Onyx, je l'utilise dans mes 2 Mac's comme mentionné plus haut et les 2 maintenant ont des SSD avec le TRIM activé. Ne pas oublier, qu'avec tout logiciel d'activation du TRIM, après une MAJ officielle de Apple, par exemple la dernière 10.9.5, après le redémarrage il faut réactiver le TRIM.
> 
> Tu sembles réfractaire pour l'utilisation de la fonction TRIM, alors un petit passage que j'ai trouvé...
> 
> ...



Je semble réfractaire car la première fois que j'ai activé la TRIM quelques jours plus tard le SSD était mort. Comprend bien ma peur de la réactiver une fois de plus.
J'ai fais une clean install puisque le SSD était vierge (j'ai tout de même utilisé TIMEMACHINE pour restaurer mes applications). Je tiens à préciser que je n'accuse pas ONYX cette fois ci mais que mon problème est arrivé une fois de plus après l'automation. 
Il ne faut pas non plus sénerver à tout point lorsque l'on cite une marque dans un topic destiné à un problème informatique. (jentends bien que de nos jours la e-réputation est importante, mais l'entraide l'est bien plus)

Je pense effectivement refaire une clean installation. Et cette fois si réinstaller manuellement mes logiciels. 

J'activerais la TRIM et je croiserais les doigts.

Quant à un problème matériel j'en suis septique. Mais je vais vérifier.

merci


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2014)

Dans ta réponse #44...



paulgelo59 a dit:


> ...Maintenant il est utile de savoir comment justement savoir si notre contrôleurs est un SandForce ???...



..SandForce est une marque de SSD, donc le contrôleur est fait maison par la marque.

En résumé, il s'avère dans de nombreux messages sur la toile, que cette marque pose problème avec le TRIM, activé ou pas. Peut-être que depuis, ce problème est résolu.

Par contre, aucun problème de TRIM activé avec les marques Intel, Crucial, Samsung, sauf pour le dernier qui a eu un petit passage de fabrication à problème, mais vite résolu par Samsung.


----------



## paulgelo59 (20 Septembre 2014)

Hello,

Bon alors hier soir j'ai effectué une clean installe. Clefs USB d'installation, j'ai effacé mes deux disque (SSD et HDD)
J'ai installé MAVERICKS sur le SSD et activé la TRIM et BIM, ça plante, la roue tourne exactement comme la première fois. 
Je redémarre, impossible de trouver le SSD, du coup j'installe l'OS sur mon HDD (j'y suis actuellement).

Aucun moyen de trouver le SSD, invisible. J'ai téléphoné à Cdiscount pour faire un retour SAV.
2 cas de figures :
- soit il le répare et me le renvoi
- soit il ne peuvent pas et me font un avoir

Lors de mon premier problème, ils m'avaient renvoyé un SSD neuf. 
J'aimerais bien un avoir et me procurer une autre série comme le 840 EVO ou PRO.

Qu'importe, je pense que mon SSD est, pour la deuxième fois, grillé.

Je suis dépité ....
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Jacques L (20 Septembre 2014)

D'après ce que tu dis, il est grillé, et ça m'étonnerait qu'il soit possible à réparer, probablement qu'il faisait partie encore des SSD à problème de Samsung&#8239;:rateau: tu as raison, à partir d'un avoir tu pourras changer carrément de marque, mais ne prend peut-être pas forcément un top du top, car avec un branchement en SATA I tu n'en tirerais pas plus de rapidité&#8239;


----------



## paulgelo59 (20 Septembre 2014)

merci pour ton retour.

Je pense effectivement qu'il est definitivement mort. Comment peut-on savoir s'il fait partie des séries à problème ?

Model : MZ-7TD250

Les dernières générations SSD samsung accessibles sont les 840 EVO. Les 840 PRO restent très cher. En ce qui concerne les autres marques, que me conseillez-vous ?

Merci beaucoup en tous cas.


----------



## paulgelo59 (20 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de suivre cette discussion sur le site Apple à propos d'un problème similaire :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4972670?start=45&tstart=0

" I hope Linc will come in here o give his advice.
My conclusion is that it IS the SSD:
It is not the Wacom, wait before reinstall for the moment.
It is not the Trim command, wait for the reinstall for the moment.
This Samsung SSD 840 is rather different from the earlier version 830: both are 6GB/s (sata3) but the 840 is the 3bit MLC and the controller is different. In my opinion the two step speed downgrade (sata3 to sata1) causes this issue.
I have experience with the 830 and there I have never seen the freezes in a sata1 system. "


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2014)

Etonnant ton problème avec ce modèle. :confuses:

J'ai beau chercher sur la toile des retours négatifs, mais je n'en trouve pas. Mais force est de constater que les versions EVO et PRO sont plus performants et fiables. Oui, bien sûr ils sont plus chers et ce n'est peut-être pas sans raison.

Perso, j'ai 2 SSD de chez Crucial un de 256 et un de 512 Go et pour le moment, c'est zéro problème. D'ailleurs, tous les membres de ce forum en en ayant acheté un ne mentionne aucun souci.

Par contre, il y a environ 2 ou 3 mois, la marque Samsung était citée pour des problèmes plus ou moins similaires. De là à en conclure que cette série est un vrai problème, cela se confirmerait avec tes 2 crashs successifs.


----------



## paulgelo59 (20 Septembre 2014)

Des nouvelles du fronts. 

Avant de partir en soirée j'ai essayé rapidement de mettre le ssd dans un boîtier externe. 
Je le branche en USB à mon Mac et bim le Mac reconnaît le dique ssd. (Par contre impossible de l'ouvrir mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester plus longtemps que 3min)

Je me demande également s'il n'y aurait pas un problème de nappe ? Je fais d'autre tests demain. 

Quoi qu'il en soit je ne prendrais certainement plus Samsung. 

Merci de ton retour


----------



## paulgelo59 (21 Septembre 2014)

Bon après avoir fais quelques tests avec le SSD dans un boitier externe voici mes résultats et conclusions théoriques :

- mon MBP reconnait le SSD, mais impossible de faire quoi que ce soit. Impossible de l'ouvrir et lorsque je lance l'utilitaire de disque pour vérifier, réparer ou même pour essayé de réinitialiser, l'utilitaire de disque mouline pendant quelques minutes puis le disque dur s'éjecte inopinément.

- j'ai mis le DD externe du boitier utilisé pour le SSD dans l'emplacement principal pour vérifier ma nappe. Tout marche parfaitement, disque utilisable, navigable.

*Les conclusions :
*
1/ Ben mon SSD est bel et bien mort
2/ Ma nappe marche parfaitement bien.
3/ Il y a donc bel et bien un souci avec ce foutu Samsung SSD 840 250go modèle : MZ-7TD250.

*Les prochains évènements :*

Renvoi du SSD chez CdiscountPro, attente d'un avoir, rachat d'un autre SSD.
La marque ? 
Je penche donc effectivement sur un Crucial M4 mais chez Cdiscount pro il n'y a que des M550 :
Voir les produits proposés ici 

Je vais parcourir Google pour savoir s'il n'y a pas de problème avec cette série mais si vous avez des avis, des conseils, n'hésitez pas.

P.S : je constate une nette et sacré amélioration de l'autonomie de ma batterie depuis qu'il n'y à plus le SSD.


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2014)

paulgelo59 a dit:


> ...Je penche donc effectivement sur un Crucial M4...



Ce modèle est en fin de vie. 

Le début de gamme est le M500 puis MX100 et M550.

Je l'ai mentionné dans un autre message, le MX100 a une technologie plus récente que le M550, mais ses performances sont en deçà du M550 _(elles sont minimes)_. Perso, j'ai opté dans mon iMac 27 pour un MX100 de 512 Go.

Et pour l'autonomie, ben si on mets 2 disques durs, c'est logique que cela baisse.


----------



## paulgelo59 (21 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ce modèle est en fin de vie.
> 
> Le début de gamme est le M500 puis MX100 et M550.
> 
> Je l'ai mentionné dans un autre message, le MX100 a une technologie plus récente que le M550, mais ses performances sont en deçà du M550 _(elles sont minimes)_. Perso, j'ai opté dans mon iMac 27 pour un MX100 de 512 Go.



Ok merci des informations et des conseils.



> Et pour l'autonomie, ben si on mets 2 disques durs, c'est logique que cela baisse.


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pas à ce point je pense. J'avais de très grandes variations d'autonomie à des moments différents. Même si ma batterie commence à vieillir. Qu'importe, je vous ferais un retour quand j'aurais installé la nouvelle bête.


----------



## paulgelo59 (23 Septembre 2014)

Bon, petite info, j'ai envoyé un mail à samsung expliquant mon problème. Voici leur réponse :



> " Nous regrettons sincèrement le désagrément rencontré et nous vous présentons nos excuses.
> Concernant le dysfonctionnement rencontré au niveau de votre disque dur Samsung, nous tenons à vous informer que le changement de disque dur ne nécessite pas d'installation d'un pilote.
> De ce fait, si le problème est toujours présent, nous vous invitons à prendre contact avec le service qui gère les disques durs au:
> Seagate: 00.800.47.32.42.83. choix 3 "



Je suis vachement avancé. Je vois pas pourquoi il me parle de pilote. Je contacte Seagate, je vous tiens aux nouvelles


----------



## paulgelo59 (17 Novembre 2014)

Hello everybody, 

je reviens pour donner des nouvelles du front.

Après pas mal de temps d'attente (largement + d'1mois) d'une réponse de Cdiscount, j'ai reçu un remboursement pour mon SSD SAMSUNG mort.

Bien, je sprint chez MacWay en magasin à Paris. Yop, je demande au vendeur, malheureusement plus de MX100 en sotck. Du coup j'opte pour le M500.
Cleaninstall avec Yosemite, tout tourne parfaitement. ça roxx quoi. Mais quelque chose me turlupipine.

J'ai expliqué mon problème au vendeur (conseillé ? ... -_-") par rapport au S-840 et la Trim. Il m'a affirmé qu'avec le C-M500 il n'y avait nul de besoin d'activer la Trim car crucial intègre  déjà un système de gestion dans ses SSD. 
Mais sur Gougle je n'ai pas trouvé d'info là dessus. Du coup je ne sais que faire. Je continue de chercher mais si vous avez des infos là dessus n'hésitez pas.

tchuss

Edit :
Je viens de retrouvé le terme que le vendeur avait utilisé : _Active_ _Garbage Collection. 
_Il m'a affirmé qu'il n'était pas nécessaire d'activer la TRIM car cette fonction était active. Après quelque recherches, AGB ne s'effectue que lorsque le SSD est alimenté mais non sollicité (source : http://communaute.crucial.com/t5/FA...-moins-performant-Que-se-passe-t-il/ta-p/9311)

Donc l'activation de la TRIM est-elle utile si AGC est présent ? 
Une partie de la réponse (pour le M4) dans un sujet sur ce même forum (http://forums.macg.co/imac/activer-trim-enabler-un-sdd-crucial-m4-512gb-1219247.html)

J'ai Téléchargé Chameleon SSD Optimizer et j'ai accédé à des infos supplémentaire sur mon SSD dont celui "TRIM SUPPORT : NO" 
Voici le rapport :
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Crucial_CT240M500SSD1:

          Capacity: 240,06 GB (240 057 409 536 bytes)
          Model: Crucial_CT240M500SSD1                   
          Revision: MU05    
          Serial Number:         14320CE24226
          Native Command Queuing: Yes
          Queue Depth: 32
          Removable Media: No
          Detachable Drive: No
          BSD Name: disk0
          Medium Type: Solid State
          TRIM Support: No
          Partition Map Type: GPT (GUID Partition Table)
          S.M.A.R.T. status: Verified
          Volumes:
            EFI:
              Capacity: 209,7 MB (209 715 200 bytes)
              BSD Name: disk0s1
              Content: EFI
              Volume UUID: 0E239BC6-F960-3107-89CF-1C97F78BB46B
            SSD:
              Capacity: 239,2 GB (239 197 650 944 bytes)
              Available: 201,86 GB (201 864 507 392 bytes)
              Writable: Yes
              File System: Journaled HFS+
              BSD Name: disk0s2
              Mount Point: /
              Content: Apple_HFS
              Volume UUID: 1C1AAFD1-9543-3269-9157-9C48ACFA7CD3
            Recovery HD:
              Capacity: 650 MB (650 002 432 bytes)
              BSD Name: disk0s3
              Content: Apple_Boot
              Volume UUID: B500A88B-8637-3039-A02B-B6E8D0A2090E


----------

